# 6/15 anyone having trouble??



## cda (Jun 15, 2017)

Anyone having trouble getting to different areas in the forum today???


----------



## JPohling (Jun 15, 2017)

I have not


----------



## cda (Jun 15, 2017)

Hum


----------



## cda (Jun 15, 2017)

Same problem on another computer

Hit favorite link for site and you see the address, than the screen flashes to white


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Jun 15, 2017)

cda said:


> Same problem on another computer
> 
> Hit favorite link for site and you see the address, than the screen flashes to white



I get that blank page with the Android regardless of browser. Can only access the website by searching for a link to a thread topic.

No problem accessing the home page from the desktop.


----------



## cda (Jun 15, 2017)

I did a search using the forum name

I can get to it with a new post link found

But cannot click on the forum link to all the thread categories


----------



## cda (Jun 15, 2017)

I am guessing sunspots or Sweden hacking the site


----------



## ICE (Jun 15, 2017)

I'm guessing that Jeff saved a few dollars on a blind IT guy.


----------



## jar546 (Jun 15, 2017)

The forum was updated today so if you were logged in during that time, you may have had a problem


----------



## cda (Jun 16, 2017)

jar546 said:


> The forum was updated today so if you were logged in during that time, you may have had a problem




Nope

Logged out just now, same problems


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Jun 16, 2017)

Using my Android the blank home page has a security green padlock in front of the address (bar).

This is the desktop IE browser; note it shows I'm still logged in:






This is the desktop using BRAVE:


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Jun 16, 2017)

After logging in anyway I have the blank page using IE browser; I'm able to post this using BRAVE


----------



## ICE (Jun 16, 2017)

Well it is Friday morning and my work computer logs in to the forum.....but it is stuck on last Wednesday.  It's the same with my laptop and the Ipad is a blank page.


----------



## cda (Jun 16, 2017)

ICE said:


> Well it is Friday morning and my work computer logs in to the forum.....but it is stuck on last Wednesday.  It's the same with my laptop and the Ipad is a blank page.





 try cut and paste this link:::


https://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/forum/find-new/487901/posts


----------



## ICE (Jun 16, 2017)

That did not make a difference.  I am still stuck on a page from Wednesday.  This thread does not appear at the new posts and to find it I go to my profile.  It seems odd that I am the only one with such a dilemma.


----------



## jar546 (Jun 16, 2017)

Can we all please refresh our browsers for this site?  I think we are OK now, mine works fine.  Please advise.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Jun 16, 2017)

Still having same problem with IE, Firfox and Brave (Windows 7 pro)


----------



## MtnArch (Jun 16, 2017)

I had to reset my password to be able to log in.


----------



## cda (Jun 16, 2017)

jar546 said:


> Can we all please refresh our browsers for this site?  I think we are OK now, mine works fine.  Please advise.




I can get to All the forum threads.


I still have to go through the new post link I have saved, and not just direct to the forum

I logged out and closed the browser/ link


----------



## cda (Jun 16, 2017)

Ok tried another computer and can get to the main page with no problem now


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Jun 16, 2017)

I resolved the home page problem by deleting the browser history, cookies, password &  then reset bookmark.


----------



## cda (Jun 16, 2017)

Get the same thing depending on which link I use


----------



## tmurray (Jun 16, 2017)

Working great for me...


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Jun 16, 2017)

This is now a bad link: https://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/forum/




This is a new link: https://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/forum/forums/


----------



## ICE (Jun 16, 2017)

No problem with my laptop.  Still a blank page with my Ipad.  I shut it off and tried hours later but no success.


----------



## cda (Jun 16, 2017)

Francis Vineyard said:


> This is now a bad link: https://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/forum/
> View attachment 2577
> 
> 
> ...





Ok that cures all my problems

Thanks


----------



## cda (Jun 16, 2017)

All is right with the world, now

Teach them sunspots and hacking sweds!!!


----------



## ICE (Jun 17, 2017)

The new link works on my iPad.  I just noticed a new Amazon link.  If Jeff is getting paid if we use it....we should use it.


----------



## fatboy (Jun 19, 2017)

My laptop at home did not work on this site all weekend, I got the white screen, tried a search and got the same result on that link. Got right in this morning with old bookmark on work computer.   hmmmm


----------



## cda (Jun 19, 2017)

fatboy said:


> My laptop at home did not work on this site all weekend, I got the white screen, tried a search and got the same result on that link. Got right in this morning with old bookmark on work computer.   hmmmm




This link???::


https://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/forum/


----------



## rogerpa (Jun 20, 2017)

cda said:


> This link???::
> 
> 
> https://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/forum/




This link returns an error page for me on my desktop, laptop, and tablet.
I find that I have to add "forum/" to the end of that URL in order to access the site.


----------



## cda (Jun 20, 2017)

rogerpa said:


> This link returns an error page for me on my desktop, laptop, and tablet.
> I find that I have to add "forum/" to the end of that URL in order to access the site.




Yep


----------



## jar546 (Jun 21, 2017)

Link is fixed.  I am moving this to the correct part of the forum while I am at it.


----------



## Sifu (Jun 26, 2017)

Yep, won't log me in when I use the saved bookmark.  I will try saving a new bookmark.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 26, 2017)

Google Chrome I can log on with the link cda provided and link to new post ok but it will not link to FORUMs or ARTICLES fire fox works with no problems


----------



## jar546 (Jun 26, 2017)

I had an issue then reset my cache and cookies for this site along with the IT fix and I am good now.


----------

